
What are the odds of one vote changing the US presidential election? - robertwiblin
https://80000hours.org/2016/11/why-the-hour-you-spend-voting-is-the-most-socially-impactful-of-all/?source=hn
======
robertwiblin
I wrote this post! I had to cut back a lot of analysis to keep it manageable
but very interested to hear people's thoughts on its strengths or weaknesses.

